# Bright Blue Resolution Light on Genie



## Bofurley (Oct 11, 2006)

Has any a suggestion on how to dim this light?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Black tape


----------



## Bofurley (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks, that would work, but I want something better!


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Not certain there is a way, maybe someone here knows a trick to do so.


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

How about www.LightDims.com


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Bofurley said:


> Has any a suggestion on how to dim this light?


http://lightdims.com


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I use them as well, also on my record light which seems to be like a red piercing laser by itself.


----------



## RBTO (Apr 11, 2009)

The big blue circle on my HR20 was my problem, especially when I'd watch home theater in a darkened room. I took a piece of glossy photo printer paper and printed an overlay using the same shade of gray as my receiver case with a clear area for the circle. Using double sided tape, I attached it over the light, and eureka, it lets just the right amount of light through and softens the circle so it's still there but just right for darkened or lighted rooms. I'm attaching the example print so you can see what I used. I'm sure you could do the same for most any bright LED. If your unit is black, you might want to use matte instead of glossy and print a black mask to match your unit.
The stock I used was HP postcard stock which used to come in a pack of 4 x 6 inch sheets (don't know if it's still available), but there are a lot of other photo stock type papers that would work just as well.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

lzhj9k said:


> How about www.LightDims.com


Cool. I did not know they made such an item. I used a piece of smoke colored window film and taped it on with scotch tape on my HR23.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

RBTO said:


> The big blue circle on my HR20 was my problem, especially when I'd watch home theater in a darkened room. I took a piece of glossy photo printer paper and printed an overlay using the same shade of gray as my receiver case with a clear area for the circle. Using double sided tape, I attached it over the light, and eureka, it lets just the right amount of light through and softens the circle so it's still there but just right for darkened or lighted rooms. I'm attaching the example print so you can see what I used. I'm sure you could do the same for most any bright LED. If your unit is black, you might want to use matte instead of glossy and print a black mask to match your unit.
> The stock I used was HP postcard stock which used to come in a pack of 4 x 6 inch sheets (don't know if it's still available), but there are a lot of other photo stock type papers that would work just as well.


That's the one light you can actually turn off (though it doesn't survive a reboot). Hold down the left button of the circle, then press the right button. It cycles through several brightnesses, then off.


----------



## grecorj (Jan 20, 2008)

dpeters11;3183457 said:


> That's the one light you can actually turn off (though it doesn't survive a reboot). Hold down the left button of the circle, then press the right button. It cycles through several brightnesses, then off.


Wow thanks! Perfect. Now I can remove the duct tape patch, haha.


----------



## jjn (Dec 16, 2006)

Now if there was only a way to dim the orange record light


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

jjn;3183540 said:


> Now if there was only a way to dim the orange record light


Light Dims...which were mentioned earlier.


----------



## RBTO (Apr 11, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> That's the one light you can actually turn off (though it doesn't survive a reboot). Hold down the left button of the circle, then press the right button. It cycles through several brightnesses, then off.


That's precisely why I went with the overlay. I got real tired of resetting it every time I did a reboot or DTV downloaded an update - now, no problems and I like the softer glow better too.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jjn said:


> Now if there was only a way to dim the orange record light


Light dims work regardless of the light's color.


----------



## jjn (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks, just placed an order for some.


----------



## Mr. Tact (Feb 20, 2012)

RunnerFL said:


> http://lightdims.com


Awesome. This idea is so excellent I bought some yesterday when I saw the post simply to reward them for coming up with the idea and getting it to market.

Then, last night I realized it might actually solve a problem for me. The clock/radio I use as an alarm clock is approx. 36 years old. No, I'm not joking. And I have long dreaded it's death because it has a sliding control on the clock led brightness which allows me to dim it far enough that in a pitch black room it isn't overly bright. I haven't be able to find another clock radio which allows that much dimming. These might solve my problem....


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Mr. Tact said:


> Awesome. This idea is so excellent I bought some yesterday when I saw the post simply to reward them for coming up with the idea and getting it to market.
> 
> Then, last night I realized it might actually solve a problem for me. The clock/radio I use as an alarm clock is approx. 36 years old. No, I'm not joking. And I have long dreaded it's death because it has a sliding control on the clock led brightness which allows me to dim it far enough that in a pitch black room it isn't overly bright. I haven't be able to find another clock radio which allows that much dimming. These might solve my problem....


When you get them you'll find a big rectangular light dim on the sheet, that's what I use on my red LED alarm clock to dim it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, when I got them for my DVR, I found myself sticking them onto other things.


----------



## golfnut-n-nh (Mar 26, 2007)

Not sure if I did this correctly, but I went to a non-interactive channel amd pressed the left and right arrows at the same time, several times, and the blue lights went out. It was definitely more presses than on a HR20 or other type receiver.


----------

